# Glenn Wetherall



## Penny Lunn (Dec 19, 2012)

I am (still) trying to trace my cousin GLENN WETHERALL - born in Lisburn, N. Ireland in about 1940(?); studied radar(?) in Belfast approx. 1958; was a radio officer during 60's/70's...then my mother Alice Wetherall lost touch with him (last address she had was the ELIAS). Recently heard from a relative that he may be in New Zealand. I live in Cape Town.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Penny

I have moved your thread to Maritime Family History Research where you are more likely to receive response.

Also, in line with site policy I have deleted your e-mail address for your own security to prevent unsolicited e-mails. Members can contact you via the sites Private Message system where you can disclose your e-mail address if you so wish. 

Good luck with your search.


----------

